# Good online courses - preferably free



## Brendan Burgess (19 Apr 2020)

Someone recommended doing a course during the lockdown. 

Any good links?  





__





						Courses
					

Browse the latest online courses from Harvard University, including "CS50's Introduction to Game Development" and "PredictionX: Lost Without Longitude."




					online-learning.harvard.edu
				




Harvard has a lot of courses in the following areas:


----------



## mtk (19 Apr 2020)

__





						FutureLearn: Online Courses and Degrees from Top Universities
					

Join millions of people learning on FutureLearn. Find online courses and degrees from leading universities or organisations and start learning online today.




					www.futurelearn.com
				



is quite good


----------



## Eeyore (19 Apr 2020)

Lots of free courses listed here http://www.openculture.com/freeonlinecourses


----------

